# So I decided to have a change.



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

We originally had banded agouti and pied argente going on in our house, then we had some accidental Siamese litters, so all youngsters have been rehomed and I was a couple of mice down from elderly ones dying, I now have the 3 Siamese, frank the pied argente, coffee the black fox, saffie the black banded, buttons the agouti pied, muffin white with brown heart shaped face.

The new gang! 
A black banded buck called Silvester
A blue buck called blue
A blue banded doe called smokey
A blue doe called chinny
A self black doe called coal

Will get photos up soon


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok I will have to remove the blue buck from this list as I have found him dead in the isolation cage, need to keep an eye on all of the others incase it's something contageous in the isolation room.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im sorry for the loss of your buck but good luck with your new bunch


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you  the rest seem to be great! They are all showing their wee personalities


----------

